# Need advicce



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi 
I am planing to apply for NZ. I have 150 point for EOI. I am getting married coming February. Should i have to wait and apply after my marriage ? or is there any provision to add my spouse detail after ITA ??? 

Please advise.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

prmadhav said:


> Hi
> I am planing to apply for NZ. I have 150 point for EOI. I am getting married coming February. Should i have to wait and apply after my marriage ? or is there any provision to add my spouse detail after ITA ???
> 
> Please advise.


Hi there - Congratulations on your coming marriage. 

It doesn't matter to your application whether you and your fiancee are married or not - but the length of your relationship is important. According to Immigration NZ - What is required? you must have been living together for 12 months.


----------

